

Show HN: Share chess positions and moves - cygx
http://webchess.cygx.de/

======
cygx
Something I hacked together during the weekend. The purpose is to provide a
mechanism to easily link to arbitrary positions like

    
    
        http://webchess-cygx.rhcloud.com/?n_rb5_p3_p_p_p7_R5_K8_p3_p_PN_2P_R3_N6_k-w--
    

As a bonus, you can see what others have done in a given situation.

In principle, you could use it to play cooperatively against any- (or rather
every-) one.

